# First ever oil painting - feedback?



## Underfire05 (May 16, 2017)

Hi everyone! I just picked up oil paints at my local art store for the first time last weekend. No fancy brands, just the store brand colors to try it out to see if I would like it. This is why first attempt at an oil painting portrait. It's 8"x10" on gessoed art board. 
I'd really love some feedback, and if anyone would be willing to share any tips, or tricks that they absolutely love and use all the time. I have no formal training (unless watching YouTube videos counts, lol) and would love to learn more.

Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

You should work with the whole painting and not finish parts of it first. After all, painting is about relations between colours and shades. You must have the whole impression of the painting before you all the time. In this way we can determine the right expression; what we want to convey. If you finish detail after detail, you cannot find the right expression, because you have no overview. /Mats


----------



## DontchaWish (May 16, 2017)

Thank you! I watched a ton of videos where they do that as you mentioned, and I think I have the habit of doing it piece by piece due to me having done mostly graphite work. I will definitely have to practice a more 'overall' technique in the future. I appreciate the advice


----------

